# Tria – Sept 2008 – June 21, 2011



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She arrived last December already a little old lady and the ONLY rat that Inca would tolerate. They came into rescue together and who knows what they experienced prior to arrival. :sad-p:

She was just a sweet little girl, a background rat who never caused problems and seemed overshadowed by her younger and very exuberant 3-legged friend Inca. She was a lovely happy girl, who just went through life without complaint. She was a doll and I will miss her bright little eyes. :-* 

But enough was enough, and I took the bright eyes in this morning. I told her she was going to sleep now, and there wouldn’t be any more confusion or discomfort. She boggled for me one last time before the vet’s assistant took her back.

































With her Inca

































Using the foam block as a seat to get some dinner more comfortably








Aging and PT, a very sad combination.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry your Tria is gone. She was a lucky pretty girl, and no doubt well loved.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

She was an adorable little girl. I'm sure you took wonderful care of her.


----------



## cookikai (May 31, 2011)

Sorry for your loss


----------

